# Chicago: Crew Needed Beginners Welcome



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

We are looking for crew for our J/24 "Frenzy"
We race out of Belmont Harbor in Chicago
Races are on Saturday Morning and Wednesday
Evening. No experience is necessary you just need
to be a little committed to learning and sailing


----------

